# Got blown up in Second Life !!



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2014)

I've just learned it's called "griefing".

Hopefully just a coincidence that I was in the France3D reception when they set it off.
When I landed all the textures were wrong, and then boom !
It crashed my OpenGL and the viewer, but I thought I would go back in to take a look (and take a snapshot) - from a distance - though perhaps the sandbox area wasn't the best place to stand and it overwhelmed it - and me - and I was crashed out again.

When I went back in some time later I found the huge gaming complex some of the locals had built earlier had gone - so I'm guessing it was a local thing.
They're certainly a wild lot ....
(or did it only happen in my PC ?)

I did a malware check of my PC just in case ...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 25, 2014)

My god is Second Life still going?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 25, 2014)

nevar forget 25/14


----------



## JimW (Dec 26, 2014)

Do cats get a version called Tenth?


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 26, 2014)

Wouldn't have  happened in the Sims


----------



## Wookey (Dec 26, 2014)

Glad you're OK, watch out for PTSD.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm only in there because my employers use it a bit for simulations and I thought I would find out what it's about.
I've never actually played a computer game - except for a brief dalliance with the Sims, so it's all rather new to me.
It's clearly all very real for some people.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

I wonder if I should delete the freebies I got from them ..


----------



## free spirit (Dec 26, 2014)

The opening post uses English words, and yet I have fuck all idea what it means.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 26, 2014)

I had an ace simitar, based on Tim Rice in Legend, eight feet tall with horns. So much like real life really. 

I found it fascinating, and odd and fun, but I bet it's proper advanced nowadays.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

free spirit said:


> The opening post uses English words, and yet I have fuck all idea what it means.


I'm unsure of the terminology myself. 
Basically I have been immersing myself in virtual reality.
It certainly makes one wonder what could happen if it was taken as far as William Gibson did - where you're literally wired into the thing ...
They've got a VR headset at work ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

Wookey said:


> Glad you're OK, watch out for PTSD.


I certainly felt a bit menaced later on - there were these two new characters - identical twins they were - and one of them called me by name and mentioned me taking photos - but I didn't stick around - I was certainly very much an observer from a distance in there - and I may have committed a faux-pas earlier - but I have exchanged pleasantries with at least one of them.
The "London" lot by contrast seem much more benign - I can't believe some of them have been living in there for years ...


[14:32] blablablaNikLaSim: gentle breenn
[14:33] blablablaNikLaSim: t la justee pour prendre dses photo?
[14:33] gentlegreen Sorbet: salut
[14:33] gentlegreen Sorbet: vous etes jumeaux ?


----------



## free spirit (Dec 26, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't believe some of them have been living in there for years ...


and yet it's now 13 years since i joined urban

eta nearly 14


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

I suppose there's a parallel, but it's at least rather closer to real life and most of us have met Urbanites in the flesh.

Never mind the furry-curious, I stumbled upon an underwater shop specialising in stuff for mer-people and mer-babies.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 26, 2014)

Second Life still exists? I thought it all ended after that episode of law and order and then all the penises


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2014)

They're concentrating on a different and more arty sandbox now.
A virtual headshop has appeared - plus a lot of Bosch bits that I hadn't noticed before ...


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 27, 2014)

You'll have to go on to your 3rd life then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2014)

I've pretty well given up on it to be honest - though it may be interesting from a simulation  / user Interface POV at some point - and I'm building up a list of under-used club venues and meeting spots ... but I would have to take people in there from outside - I'm struggling to find people in there I want to chat to.
Though as a non-gamer the cultural aspects interest me a bit at the moment - and there's a lot of creativity in there.

I just upgraded to a 64 bit viewer - it makes water and stuff more realistic- but it's shown up the limitations of my CPU and graphics card ...

 
Very silly


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 27, 2014)

Wookey said:


> I had an ace simitar, based on Tim Rice in Legend, eight feet tall with horns. So much like real life really.










or


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 27, 2014)

If you go to sandboxes and welcome areas you will meet griefers and trolls. What do you actually want to find there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you go to sandboxes and welcome areas you will meet griefers and trolls. What do you actually want to find there?


buried treasure


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2014)

I just wondered if I could find people to do language exchange with ... but it's the standard problem in that I want to find people I actually have things in common to talk about beyond the weather.

I was lulled into a false sense of security by the UK's main reception areas seeming pretty mundane - albeit with added SL weirdness ... the France3D reception area is actually quite tame most of the time.

The French seem to have a fairly minimal Internet presence in other contexts too - I suppose part linguistic, part cultural.

As I said, I'm not a gamer, so I didn't know what to expect. The main French sandbox is actually treated quite seriously as an educational resource as well as for the programmers to advertise their skills - quite a lot of discussion and annotation and the like...

I won't be spending much more time in SL. It's been interesting to see what a gaming environment is like without actually playing a game - (apart from one game of "Cards Against Humanity" in "Hyde Park" ...)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2014)

My graphics card isn't up to the job anyway - it's quite disconcerting being ankle deep in rippling ocean water on a dancefloor.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 28, 2014)

I found the virtual nightclubs the weirdest aspect of all when I had a nosey years ago. But then, Fishco lol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2014)

Sadly I struggle with Fishco ...
Perhaps I'll give it another go.
I mostly crave voice chat. When I get back to work I won't have spoken to anyone for 3 weeks - I even stop talking to myself ...


----------



## Wookey (Dec 29, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> or



Ha! Whatmalike??


----------



## Wookey (Dec 29, 2014)

And I said simitar instead of avitar. Musta been pished.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 29, 2014)

Or even avatar.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought he meant the car!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2014)

The vehicles in SL are a nightmare - even the tricycle I used a few times - lucky there weren't any other vehicles on the roads - and riding them gives you the benefit of being able to pass through solid objects.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 29, 2014)

If you want vehicles Euro Truck is a pretty good sim and Flight Sim X And X-Plane for aviation are good too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm really just looking for reasonably intelligent people to chat to.
Sadly they're thin on the ground ... I may take a look at a discussion forum tomorrow that I found on there.
Another problem is the timezones ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 29, 2014)

I never used to voice chat; it was always a bad sign.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2014)

I tried Paltalk today - found a solitary French forum - it's full of cavemen talking about prostitutes ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2014)

I've found several nice spots in SL where no one ever seems to go.
This one introduced me to a new deep house stream ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm deeply shocked.

I just discovered the toilet facilities provided near "Soho".


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2015)

I just crashed someone's virtual futuristic motorcycle into the sea and couldn't get it back on land - the "flight " mode wasn't up to the job and in spite of it being a sandbox it wouldn't let me build a ramp ... 

 

It then locked itself so it's stuck there.

On the other hand I then spotted a Harley Davidson floating nearby and managed to return that to the shore - so I clearly wasn't the only miscreant ...

Am I really naughty in thinking of trying the motorised swan in the sea ?

All the French appear to be at lunch ...

Edit :-

The swan floated and luckily also had enough power to make it up the ramp back onto land ...


----------

